# Is this why woman go for French blokes.



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.










.Explenation

ray.


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

No....but it is why they DON'T go for English blokes!! :lol:


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Sues just popping over to Paris to check


----------

